

Ask HN: Is there an alternative to SoftCover.io for non-programmers? - jjets718

Hi there, Hacker News. I&#x27;m writing a short new book. I was wondering if anyone knew about a product similar to SoftCover.io that could be used by non-programmers. Does anything like this exist? I think SoftCover looks great, but I&#x27;m not a programmer. I&#x27;d love to use something like it if it does exist. Thanks very much!
======
techmarketerguy
I've published a short technical book through Leanpub and think it's
fantastic, although one of the reasons I like it is because it offers
publishing via git/the CL.

Still, it's got a Dropbox method for organizing your info that looks easy.
Check it out!

~~~
jjets718
Great, thanks very much! I'll check it out.

